# Taxidermist



## micdundee (Jan 24, 2005)

This year I shot a good buck. It will be my first head mount. Does anyone know some good taxidermists within 50 miles or so of bismarck. I would be willing to go further for a really good one. Any help would be appreciated. If you can't list names on here you can email me websites or names at:

[email protected]

Thanks again!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats. Hope it turns out for you, wish i could help.

I was thinking of mounting a mallard i shot this fall...any estimate on a price i'd be looking at?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

my grandpa is a taxedremist and dang good at it but hes not doing much of it anymore unless its family...sorry man


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would talk to Bill Kitzman in fargo. 701-282-0267


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Sporstmans Taxidermy in East Grand Forks. Jim Benson does AWESOME work and his prices are reasonable. I got a decent buck 8pter this year and hes doing a European mount on it. (218) 773-7972 :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Greg Kolstad in Sheyenne, ND


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Do you have a Bismarck phonebook?? There is a buttload of them in town, which I know most, that will do a terrific job for you.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will 2nd what holmsvc said. 
Best in the state. Not just me saying that, I have heard many people make that comment. I have seen numerous peices of his work, visited his shop many times and have a walleye my son caught that is a perfect example of his work.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Duckslayer is on the money. He does dandy work and is very reasonable not like the big city boys.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Bring it over to Scott at Thompson Taxidermy in West Fargo (i work there)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Rory Lorenz in Edmore North Dakota, He is one of the best I have ever seen. Pretty reasonable prices as well. I would give him a call..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As you can see there are a lot of taxidermists in the state, but since you're looking for one inside of 50 miles of Bismarck, I'd go with 4curl with a phonebook. Lots of good ones in town.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't think you will find one better than Dakota Taxidermy in Bismarck. Brad Kadarmas has won several world titles.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Definetly Sportsmans Taxidermy Studio in East Grand Forks   
If it has to be in Bismarck i would go with Dakota Taxidermy and Brian Kadrmas or Jerry at Call of the Wild Taxidermy


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd have to say give Nevada Miller a go. He is a well respected artist. Prices are reasonable and his turn around time is less than a year. I dropped off my elk and looked at some of his work and was impressed.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just remember:

Pay for quality and it will look good for the rest of your life! The last thing you want to do is get a nice duck/deer/fish mounted and bring it home and be ****** about the price/work of taxidermist. I have several mounts and some of them I like and some I am ****** about...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

drdeerhunter said:


> Bring it over to Scott at Thompson Taxidermy in West Fargo (i work there)


Can you give a ball park figure on what a pheasant would cost. Wall mount with wings spread and head turned to the room. Looking at doing one this winter if possible. You can email me your estimate if you would like. [email protected]

Thanx


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am also interested in what a pheasant would cost.


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

Artistic Wildlife Studio in Grand Forks 701-775-3856. Jayson Deziel does awesome work and is reasonably priced. He has done two deer for me in the past and I have nothing but good things to say. Birds are his specialty.

I think a pheaseant would be around $200


----------

